# Baby Ruth Rolling Tumbler Track Cleaning Car



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

At the final hour of the 2012 Kansas City GTE, I waived around my last $4 until somebody sold me something.

Here's what I got.

Some listings say it is a Tyco and others say it is Life-Like. Did both market the same design?

Also, is the grumbling load inside the track-cleaning tumbler supposed to be some sort of agitator for the cleaning action?

Thanks
Richard


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Don't know about the load, but looks like a pretty good catch for $4!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree that it is a good buy for $4. The roller looks like it could have the texture of emery cloth or sandpaper, but it shouldn't be too abrasive to the rails with the rolling action. 

Chad


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

What you have is a TYCO Chug-Chug sound car, the rough surface of the wheel simply is an aid to help roll the sound drum. The _"grumbling load"_ is the sound it's supposed to make simulating the exhaust of steam. >>> http://hoseeker.net/tycoinformation/tycocatalog1981pg09.jpg


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

its a tyco and I can find them plunty here....and yea its a "chug-chug" car it was one of tyco's gimic things for the most part, really didn't sound anything like steam exause to be honest, just a roller with beads or something in it...it was intended at the time more for younder kids to get them (more or less) interested in the train(s) and to try and approximate the noise of a steamer loco...they made them in many road names/numbers

a few I know of off hand are the following:

Old Dutch (pictured also)
Purina
Baby Ruith
B&O
Burlington Northern (was a red car similar to my BN box car pictured)


other more known road names like BNSF and CSX like track lines (not sure if they made them for those two but i know they made more then the ones listed, need to dig them up from the club)

These arn't actual sound cars but they are the exact same designs as far as pictures and what not go, only missing the chugger piece...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Ahhhh...I am educated once again. I will take it apart and remove the silliness. I thought that might be the case because it almost sounds right at high speed.

Thanks
Richard


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

What do you mean "remove the silliness"? Couldn't you imagine the fun at a train show pulling a string of...oh, say 30 of them? Woo hoo....:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I did buy a train noises CD at the show, and then saw it for $2.50 less about ten minutes later.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks Kane-tuck. Those cars are beautiful!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lionel has had a number of tenders with the wheel full of what sounds like gravel. It was supposed to sound like the locomotive, although I'm not sure I actually agree that they accomplished that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

We will see what it is when I field strip it. My chores are all done. I can do some modeling now.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> What do you mean "remove the silliness"? Couldn't you imagine the fun at a train show pulling a string of...oh, say 30 of them? Woo hoo....:thumbsup:


That would be hilarious :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

That was easy. The tumbler is technology they do not want explored. I tried to worry the seam apart. If curiousity kills me I will saw it open.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Ahhhh...I am educated once again. I will take it apart and remove the silliness. I thought that might be the case because it almost sounds right at high speed.
> 
> Thanks
> Richard


could always pitch the dumb....errrrr....I mean drum and fill the whole hole....in...and....wait....loosing.....thoughts.......random......never mind im lost in a train of thought here....


oh the fun I had when I had 35 of them running around various parts of my high school's model railroad club track...and the hilarity that ensued when they derailed....oh wait that was the mini exploding bridge I had...oops...still was fun


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I think Kane-tuck's been in the 'shine...


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I think Kane-tuck's been in the 'shine...


now is it my fault the beer train visited my house again....no.... now where did the keys to the alco go off to.......


----------



## Ed Gerken (Jan 23, 2012)

Don'cha just hate it when your train of thought derails? :laugh:
-Ed


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

well I did make a pun didn't I? cus as soon as my train of thoughts derailed the real model train did the same....


----------

